# Tried this yet?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)




----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Im doing some research for somthing to mow slopes with that is more self contained I can use without a tractor, and doesn't cost $22,750 Yep I priced a tracked remote control slope mowed, and thats about the average price.


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

That's a hoot! I still like a sickle bar for that though.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would have good coveralls and a face mask when operating that contraption. Broken bottles will be flying sooner or later. Novel concept though!


----------

